# Aumentar el grosor de las pista en eagle



## yukardo (Jun 5, 2007)

Saludos.

Amigos tengo un problema quiero aumentar el grosor de las pistas, cuando uso la funcion autoroute siempre me pone las pistas del mismo grosor, este grosor es muy pequeño y se me dañan las pistas cuando las hago en baquelita. mi pregunta es como hago para aumentar este grosor. gracias de antemano.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2007)

te recomiendo que primero lo dejes automatico y ya despues del autoruteo, lo hagas manualmente.

Uitiza el icono de llave española (change) y elige el grosor que mas te convenga (Width) en la pista que desees.

Para el caso del autoruteo. Tools > DRC >Sizes > Minimum Width.


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola.

Es muy fácil, si lo quieres hacer manualamente es de la siguiente manera:

 - Antes de usar el comando route vas a la parte superior del programa y en la casilla width le eliges el grosor que quieras, ten en cuenta que estan por defecto en milesimas de pulgada.

Si lo quieres hacer por autorouter utilizas el DRC y en la pestaña "Sizes" te vas a la casilla "Minimum Width" le cambias el grosor que por defecto es 10mP.

Espero que esto te sea de utilidad


----------



## jfnriquz (Oct 24, 2012)

Son de gran ayuda todos ustedes


----------

